# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  محطات في حياة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله ابن جبرين رحمه الله تعالى

## محمد عبد الأعلى

محطات في حياة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله ابن جبرين رحمه الله تعالىالحمد لله القائل: أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا نَأْتِي الْأَرْضَ نَنْقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَا ، وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ وَهُوَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ .
ونقصان أطرافها كما ذكر ابن عباس وغيره من علماء السلف: " ذهاب علمائها وفقهائها وخيار أهلها ".
وهذا أحسن ما قيل في تفسير هذه الآية, حتى قال ابن عبد البر عن هذا القول: " تلقاه أهل العلم بالقبول ".
وكانوا يقولون: موت العالم ثلمة في الإسلام لا يسدها شيء ما اختلف الليل والنهار .
وقال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَقْبِضُ الْعِلْمَ انْتِزَاعًا يَنْتَزِعُهُ مِنْ الْعِبَادِ، وَلَكِنْ يَقْبِضُ الْعِلْمَ بِقَبْضِ الْعُلَمَاءِ، حَتَّى إِذَا لَمْ يُبْقِ عَالِمًا اتَّخَذَ النَّاسُ رُءُوسًا جُهَّالًا، فَسُئِلُوا فَأَفْتَوْا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ، فَضَلُّوا وَأَضَلُّوا.
فموت العلماء من أعظم المصائب على الإطلاق, وقد فقدت الأمة الإسلامية بوفاة الشيخ عبد الله الجبرين عالماً جليلاً , ومربياً عظيماً ، وأباً حانياً ، وفقيهاً ومفسراً ، وأصولياً ، ونحوياً ، وأديباً ، وقدوةً وإماماً كبيراً .
وصل علمه إلى الأفاق, وتتلمذ على يديه وتخرج من مدرسته علماء وفقهاء وطلاب علم من شتى أنحاء العالم ، وقد دفن بوفاته علم غزير.
فـ(الْعَيْنَ تَدْمَعُ , وَالْقَلْبَ يَحْزَنُ , وَلَا نَقُولُ إِلَّا مَا يَرْضَى رَبُّنَا, وَإِنَّا بِفِرَاقِكَ يَا شيخنا لَمَحْزُونُونَ).
لم يكن الشيخ فقيد أسرة ، ولا قرية ، ولا مدينة ، ولا قطر ، ولا إقليم ، بل هو فقيد أمة بأسرها.
فَما كانَ قَيسٌ هُلكُهُ هُلكُ واحِدٍ       وَلَكِنَّهُ بُنيانُ قَومٍ تَهَدَّما
ها قد رحل الشيخ وقد قارب الثمانين عاماً قضاها في العلم والدعوة والعبادة ، جلس للتدريس عشرات السنين، ودوّن المؤلفات النافعة، وتولى الإفتاء ، وظهرت صنائع المعروف على يديه، فعمّ نفعه وكثر خيره..أهكذا البدرُ تُخْفِي نورَهُ الحُفَرُ
ويُفْقَدُ العلمُ لا عَيْنٌ ولا أَثَرُ
خَبَتْ مصابيحُ كنا نستضىءُ بها
وطوّحَتْ للمغيبِ الأنجُمُ الزُّهُرُ
 واستحكمتْ غُرْبَةُ الإسلام وانكسفتْ
شمسُ العلومِ التي يُهدى بها البَشَرُلم يمت مَن ورّث هذا العلم الزاخر والأدب العظيم، ومن أراد الشيخ سيجده في الكتب والدروس المسجلة والفتاوى.مَوتُ التَّقيِّ حياةٌ لا انقِطَاعَ لها       قد مات قَومٌ وَهُم في النَّاسِ أحيَاءُلقد ولد الشيخ في بيت علم وفضل ، فكان أبوه وجده وأبو جده من حفظة كتاب الله ، وكان جده الأكبر حمد ابن جبرين ذا منزلة ومكانة في قومه، فهو خطيبهم وأميرهم وقاضيهم، مع ما رزقه الله من السعة في العلم والمال ، وله مخطوطات وشروح أورثت الشيخ عبد الله حافزاً تاريخياً ، وإرثاً عائلياً في العلم .
وقرأ الشيخ على أبيه بعض العلوم كالفرائض والنحو وبعض متون الحديث كالأربعين النووية والعمدة .
ولقد تلقى الشيخ من والده تربية إيمانية عالية ، ولقد أخبرني أن والده اعتاد القيام آخر الليل ، فكان ينام مبكراً ، ويستيقظ قبل الفجر بساعتين غالباً ، وربما ختم القرآن في ليلة واحدة.
وكان يوقظ أبناءه قبيل الفجر بنصف ساعة ليعودهم الصلاة في هذا الوقت المبارك ولو شيئاً يسيراً .
  لقد كان الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى أعجوبة وآية من آيات الله في الذكاء والعلم ، وكان الشيخ عصاميا صاحب همة عالية : ففي سن السابعة عشر من عمره طلب من قاضي البلد الشيخ أبو حبيب محمد بن عبد العزيز الشثري أن يقرأ عليه ، فاشترط عليه إتمام حفظ القرآن ، فتفرغ الشيخ لقراءة القرآن وحفظه ، وكان قد بقي عليه نحواً من 18 جزءاً ، فحفظها في نحو سبعة أشهر كما حدثني بذلك.  
لقد كان الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى أعجوبة وآية من آيات الله في الذكاء والعلم ، وكان الشيخ عصاميا صاحب همة عالية : ففي سن السابعة عشر من عمره طلب من قاضي البلد الشيخ أبو حبيب محمد بن عبد العزيز الشثري أن يقرأ عليه ، فاشترط عليه إتمام حفظ القرآن ، فتفرغ الشيخ لقراءة القرآن وحفظه ، وكان قد بقي عليه نحواً من 18 جزءاً ، فحفظها في نحو سبعة أشهر كما حدثني بذلك.
وكان الشيخ حريصا على المذاكرة مع الأقران، وكان يقول : " الطالب الذي لا يجلس مع من ينافسه ويسابقه يغلب عليه التكاسل والتثاقل وعدم الاهتمام ، فإذا كان هناك من ينافسه فإنه ينبعث وتقوى همته ويكثر من القراءة ومن البحث ".
وذكر لي أنه في أثناء انتقاله للرياض كان في ضيافة الشيخ الشتري لأنهم استأجروا للشيخ منزلين ، منزلاً للعوائل ، ومنزلاً للرفقاء ، قال لي الشيخ : "  وفي السنة التي بعدها رأيت أنا وأحد زملائي أن نستقل في منزل صغير لكثرة من يغشى الشيخ من الزوار الذين لا نتمكن معهم من المذاكرة والمدارسة " .
وكان الشيخ مجدا في طلبه للعلم وقراءة المطولات ، وكان يقرأ كثيرا منها على شيخه أبو حبيب من بعد صلاة المغرب من كل يوم إلى أذان العشاء ، وكذلك في الضحى  من بعد طلوع الشمس إلى قرابة الساعة ونصف.
وقد قرأ على شيخه في هذين الوقتين المباركين كتباً كثيرة ، كالصحيحين ومختصر سنن أبي داود ، وتفسير الطبري ، وتفسير ابن كثير ، وجامع العلوم والحكم ، وسبل السلام ، والآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح ، وشرح الزاد ، فضلا عن المتون الكثيرة.
وكان الشيخ متنوع المشارب ، فقد أخذ عن علماء بلده ، وعند انتقاله للرياض درس على كثير من المشايخ وعلى رأسهم الشيخ : محمد بن إبراهيم فقد قرأ عليه الروض المربع ، وبلوغ المرام ، وفتح المجيد ، وكتاب الإيمان والواسطية والحموية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
ودرس على الشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري ، وحماد الأنصاري الإفريقيين ، ومحمد البيحاني من حضرموت ، وابن عمار من الجزائر،  والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي من مصر، والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي من موريتانيا ، وغيرهم كثير .
فهم كوكبة من كبار العلماء ذوي العلم الواسع في الفتون المختلفة في التفسير والفرائض والفقه والحديث والعقيدة والأدب.
وكان مثابراً على طلب العلم متحملاً للمشاق في جمعه ، يذهب في الصباح الباكر مشياً على الأقدام للقراءة على شيخه ( صالح بن مطلق) في قرية مجاورة لبلده تبعد عنها نحوا من 5 كيلو أو 7 كيلو، ويرجع في المساء ماشياً ، وقد يبيت عنده أحيانا ، ويعود في اليوم الثاني.
ويتحمل المشاق في سبيل مرافقة شيخه حتى لو اضطر للركوب في صندوق السيارة .
وقد كان شيخه صالح بن مطلق أديباً مفوهاً يحفظ من النظم ما يزيد على خمسين ألف بيت ، فضلا عن الأشعار والمقامات والقصص الكثيرة ، وهو كما ذكر لي الشيخ : " ضرير البصر ، وكان يدلنا على كثير من القصائد ويحثنا على حفظها ".
وقد صحبه الشيخ ابن جبرين في سفره إلى مكة للحج مرتين، الأولى منهما كانت أول حجة للشيخ سنة (1369) وكانت في سيارة مكثوا في الطريق 5 أيام ذهاباً ، و3 أيام إياباً.
قال الشيخ ابن جبرين : " وكان الطريق صحراوياً ولا نستطيع أن نسري في الليل ، ونتوقف في وسط النهار أيضاً في القيلولة ، وفي هذه المدة نقرأ عليه في وقت القيلولة ، وكذلك في وقت الصباح قبل الركوب وبالأخص في مناسك الحج ".
وقد كان الشيخ ممن اختارهم الشيخ أبو حبيب لصحبته في رحلته للمناطق الشمالية بتكليف من الشيخ ابن إبراهيم نظرا لحاجة تلك المناطق للتعليم والتوجيه ، وقد ذكر لي الشيخ جانبا عن رحلته هذه فقال: " هذه رحلة طويلة ، وهي التي أرسلنا فيها الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ، وجعل رئيسنا الشيخ عبد العزيز أبو حبيب الشثري رحمه الله ، ندعو ونعلم في هذه المدة التي استغرقت ثلاثة أشهر ونصف ، ابتدأنا من أرماح، ثم مشينا على الحدود الشمالية من قرية ، والحفر ، والقيصومة ، والحدود حدود العراق ، وانتهينا إلى حدود الأردن إلى الطريف، وإلى حقل، وإلى حدود الساحل، ثم رجعنا إلى المدينة .. خيبر.. العلا .. تبوك ، وهكذا...".
وكان الشيخ يمضي وقته في الرياض في طلب العلم ، فمن بعد الفجر حتى انتشار الشمس يقرأ على الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ، وبعد درس الفجر للشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ، يذهب إلى المنزل لتناول الفطور، ثم يرجع بعد ساعة ونصف لتلقي بعض الدروس في المسجد .
ومما ذكره لي الشيخ ، قال: " عندما قدمنا على الرياض في سنة (1374) رأى الشيخ الشثري رحمه الله أن يستزير جملة من المشائخ في ليلة الجمعة مساء الخميس من كل أسبوع، ومنهم الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي، والشيخ عبد العزيز الأشقر ، فلسطيني ، وجملة من المشائخ أحياناً ابن مهيزع .
يجتمعون في بيت الشيخ بعد العشاء ولمدة ساعة ونصف ونحوها ، وكلفني أن أقرأ عليهم ، أقرأ في صحيح البخاري، ويتولى الشيخ عبد الرزاق شرح الحديث الذي نقرؤه، وكذلك أيضاً يتولى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز التعليق عليه ، ولا يزالون كذلك يبحثون في المسائل المتجددة التي تحتاج إلى مراجعة وما أشبهها من المسائل التي تقع ، فيستفيد الحاضرون ".
فوأسفاه على فقدنا لعلم تلك المجالس مع هذه الكوكبة المباركة .
وكذلك كان الشيخ ابن جبرين يحضر مجالس الشيخ ابن باز ، وقد استفاد منه كثيرا .
قال الشيخ : " من سنة خمسٍ وسبعين إلى سنة ثمانين كنا نأتي إليه في بيته ، ونحضر الدروس ، وبالأخص عندما ابتدأ في تصحيح فتح الباري نحضر معهم أحياناً الذين يصححون ، كانوا قد أحضروا أربع نسخ مطبوعة ، طبعات متفرقة ، ونسخة خطية ، فكانوا يقرؤون عليه ، يقرأ عليه أحدهم والبقية يصححون . هذا يقول : عندي فارق كلمة ، عندي نقص كلمة ، ويثبت ما رأى أنه أصح الكلمات وينبه أيضاً على بعض الغلطات كما هو في المجلدين الأوليين من فتح الباري ...".
وقد وثق به الشيخ ابن باز فأوكل إليه إمامة الناس في الجامع الكبير ، وكان يحيل إليه مسائل الفرائض التي لم يحلها أحد غيره ، وكان قد برع في هذا العلم وتلقاه في أربعة سنين عن شيخه عبد العزيز بن ناصر بن رشيد .
ومع ما كان يعانيه الشيخ من ضيق ذات اليد إلا أن ذلك لم يمنعه من مواصلة طلب العلم ، فقد أخبرني عن الوضع المادي لوالده ، وأنه لم يكن له من الدخل إلا ما يرزقه الله به من الشيء اليسير من بعض الأعمال التجارية التي كان يقوم بها.
ولما انتقل الشيخ إلى الرياض عام (1373) ترك زوجته في البلد ، ولم يستطع استقدامها للرياض إلا بعد أربع سنوات في سنة (1377) ، وذلك لصعوبة حاله وظروفه.. وبقي ساكنا في بيت من حجر وطين قرابة سبعة عشر سنة .
وكان الشيخ متواضعاً ، حريصاً على الحقوق العامة للمسلمين ، من عيادة المريض، واتباع الجنازة ، ولما سمع أن جدي (لأمي) توفي حضر الصلاة عليه دون أن أخبره بذلك ، وحقق رغبتي في إمامة صلاة الجنازة لما طلبت منه ذلك .
وكان يصبر على طلابه ويترفق بهم ، وقد مر عليه وقت لا يحضر بعض دروسه إلا طالب واحد في المواريث ، وقد حضر الشيخ مرة ولم يجد إلا هذا الطالب ، فقال له : أنا وأنت وبراد الشاي ثالثنا.
وقد سألت الشيخ عن صوته ، هل كان بسبب حادثة معينة أو ظرف صحي أو أنه هكذا من القديم ؟
فقال الشيخ: " هكذا كان ، ما أذكر أنه تغير ، وكذلك الذين يعرفوني قديماً ما ذكروا أنه حصل شيئ يغيره ، وهم يعرفون صوتي من صغري أنه هكذا دون أن يحصل فيه شيء من التغير" .
وذكر لي مرة في مجلس خاص أنه كان جميل الصوت ، فأصيب بالعين ، فأصبح يعاني في كلامه ، ومرض مرضاً طويلاً عانى فيه من بلع الطعام حتى شفاه الله منه في مرحلة متأخرة من حياته.
ومما لا بد أن يتنبه له: أن فتاوى الشيخ لا تدل على علمه الغزير ، ومن أراد الوقوف على علم الشيخ حقيقة ، فعليه بشروحه على الكتب ومطبوعاته ودروسه المسجلة ، ففيها يظهر عمقه العلمي وفقهه الواسع .
وقد بارك الله للشيخ في وقته فكان يقوم بالأعمال المتنوعة الكثيرة في يوم واحد بل في مجلس واحد.
فتراه في غرفة الإفتاء يرفع سماعة الهاتف والأخرى موضوعة على الطاولة ، والسائلون جلوس حوله ، وبيده أوراق يكتب عليها إجابات ، وبجانبه طالب يقرأ عليه .. فيوزع وقته بينها في تنظيم عجيب.
والشيخ سهل الاقتحام ليس عند حجاب ولا بواب ، وفي مجلس بيته : يعقد زواجاً ، ويقسم ميراثاً ، ويكتب شفاعةً ، ويجيب هاتفاً ، ويستقبل زائراً ، ويشرح لطالب مسألة.
  ولقد كانت جنازته أكبر دليل على مكانته في قلوب الناس ... فقد امتلأ الجامع الكبير كاملاً بساحاته ، وأغلقت بواباته قبل الظهر بساعة ، ثم امتلأت الساحات الخارجية وامتدت الصفوف إلى مواقف الأسواق المجاورة .. وأوقف المشيعون سياراتهم على جوانب الطرق الرئيسة ومشت الجموع كيلو مترات على رجليها ، بالرغم من حر الظهيرة ، وفيهم العرب والأعاجم وأكثرهم من الشباب  
ولقد كانت جنازته أكبر دليل على مكانته في قلوب الناس ... فقد امتلأ الجامع الكبير كاملاً بساحاته ، وأغلقت بواباته قبل الظهر بساعة ، ثم امتلأت الساحات الخارجية وامتدت الصفوف إلى مواقف الأسواق المجاورة .. وأوقف المشيعون سياراتهم على جوانب الطرق الرئيسة ومشت الجموع كيلو مترات على رجليها ، بالرغم من حر الظهيرة ، وفيهم من المواطنين والمقيمين ، ومن دول خليجية ومن العرب والأعاجم وأكثرهم من الشباب .
كان حب الشيخ يطغى على حر الظهيرة ، وكان دور طلبة العلم بارزاً في تنظيم الناس لإفساح الطريق للجنازة وتنبيه المصلين بعدم التقدم على الإمام خارج المسجد في صلاة الظهر.
وأعاد بعضهم صلاة الظهر بعد أداء صلاة الجنازة ، وقام بعض المحسنين بتوزيع المياه على المشيعين الذين امتلأت بها جوانب المقبرة .
ومن رأى وقائع جنازته وتابع صفحات المواقع الالكترونية ولاحظ أعداد المترحمين والمودعين للشيخ أدرك كم ترك الشيخ من الذكر الحسن في الناس... وكما قال بعض السلف لأهل البدع : بيننا وبينكم يوم الجنائز .
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة ، وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، ورفع درجته في المهديين ، وأخلف الأمة خيراً ، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

http://almunajjid.com/1766

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحم الله هذا الجبل الأشم.

----------

